# Anodizing or Powdercoating Alfine hub?



## xjcrawlr (Jun 19, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has done it? Or is it even possible?

Reason is, I have a red Dynamo front hub and I would like a matching rear hub without spending the $$$$ on a Rohloff.


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

Cycle Monkey Anodized my Rohloff....


----------



## evrac (Sep 28, 2005)

ladljon said:


> Cycle Monkey Anodized my Rohloff....


Can you share the cost for that job? Mine's an old painted one that's all worn and could use a refresh. I didn't know they had this service.


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

They did the hub shell and rims for $100....I imagine that they sent them out some where....not sure. But this was a build...so my LBS was getting the hub from them. Oh SNAP...Just realized U have an Alfine...Doubt that they would anodize a Alfine. U would need to take the hub apart and send it some where.


----------



## evrac (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks, but no, I was talking about my Rohloff, which is on my new touring and commuting rig. cheers.


----------



## Charly-Hank (Apr 27, 2017)

*home anodizing.*

I've anodized my alfine 8 in orange for a few euros using youtube tutorials.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Charly-Hank said:


> I've anodized my alfine 8 in orange for a few euros using youtube tutorials.


That looks good. Links to the tutorials you used?


----------



## Charly-Hank (Apr 27, 2017)

I have watched a bunch of tutorials, and they all use the same process.
This guy have really detailed videos : 



The difficult part is to prevent the interior of the hub to enter in contact with the acid bath. It has steel insert that will instantly rust otherwise.
I' ve used silicone and special 3M anodizing tape.
I'll do a tutorial when I'll have some time to.


----------

